# A quick question about dry skin. jojoba?



## stabb_e_lane (Oct 28, 2011)

I've noticed that Meow's skin is getting pretty dry. She's scratching her self a lot more than normal and there is a definite sign of flakiness. 

Can I use 100% Jojoba oil for her after her bath?
I just want my prickle bum to be comfortable.



Thank you!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I've never used it, however there are plenty of others on here who have. It should be fine. However, I'd suggest putting a little of the oil on your skin and see how she reacts to it first though. Even the "unscented" stuff sometimes has some odor that our hedgehogs love. Better to check than put it on her and have her freak out from the smell on her skin.


----------



## stabb_e_lane (Oct 28, 2011)

Thank you. I have a feeling I may see her annoint for the first time haha.


----------

